# Kido Rumors



## Drac (Sep 2, 2011)

I head this through the grapevine. Seems there are big changes at the Kido and some well known high ranking Grandmasters have been asked to leave..Anyone?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 5, 2011)

Reliable source?  Any reason given?


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2011)

Not a reliable source and no reasons given. It occured during a cocktail hour where the group I was with got into a great discussion about all the changes we have seen in the MA in our times. It shorty after he said it he got this look of " I shoulda kept my mouth shut" and excused himself.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 4, 2011)

Korean Martial arts are known for division. Kido has had a history of bust ups over one thing or another since its inception. It's probably the same old story, the "I'm the biggest boy in the school" mentality. If this is true, it'll just lead to a new Martial Arts org, with a founder who'll claim that the person everyone knows was his teachers really wasn't, but instead he was taught by the ghost of a deceased Hwarang warrior. Same old same old, yawn yawn.


----------

